

Tell HN: Someone should make a screen capture tool for Chrome - hajrice

Someone should write a chrome extension/app for the Chrome browser that lets users capture screenshots and upload them onto the internet without any clicks. Click, select and you're done. You get a page with the image along with the link(highlighted at the top with BIG letters) which you can share with your friends.<p>After trying out several different tools, which all pretty much suck, I decided to write up this post, hopefully someone looking for an idea will get inspired. This is a HUGE problem for me and probably millions of other chrome users. The current solutions suck, are way toooo cluttered and do are way to complicated. All users really want to is to capture a portion of the screen and upload it. I don't want to save it on my pc, upload it and share it. It should be very simple.<p>I'm certain that whoever makes a tool like this, and it's fast and is simple could easily charge $0.99 for it.
======
jamesjyu
A well designed tool like this could charge way more than $0.99.

~~~
hajrice
hah, you have the same problem?

